# An Important Message From Dana Bourgeois



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

> “I’d like to take this opportunity to share some exciting news.
> 
> For decades, Bourgeois Guitars has combined the highest quality tonewoods, uncompromising craftsmanship and a deep passion for music to produce some of the world’s finest and most innovative steel string guitars. Over the years we have been fortunate to enjoy steady growth. We believe, however, that the world market is changing. After extensive study, we’ve concluded that partnership with a proven international distribution and manufacturing company offers significant strategic opportunities that cannot otherwise be grown from within.
> 
> ...


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

The resulting guitars will still be very (overly?) expensive. Bourgeois are way up there in price and Eastman are also right up there price wise considering they are made in China. It’ll be interesting to see what they come up with, though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Very (overly) expensive is in the eye (ear) of the beholder. Especially in acoustic guitars, there are no shortcuts to the best quality woods and construction practices. You don't get as good a guitar for less. You just don't.

PS I love Dana's guitars, and I've played a few of them. Good luck to him with this new endeavour.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That will be an interesting partnership. Obviously, Bourgeois, is trying to expand their market share and this looks like a well thought out plan to do so. It will also help Eastman have a larger presence on this side of the pond. Eastman make excellent guitars, as good as can be found except for custom builds. An Eastman with a solid top and sides can be had for under $1000.00 CDN, something bourgeois can't do. Few others can match that quality for at those price points either. Alvarez, who also make excellent guitars, is the only other company I can think of can also match those prices and often do better.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I am hopeful that Dana is making a good move. Owning two of his guitars I am a fan of his work and I wish him well in any direction he chooses.

If all works out, this will allow Dana to reap some well deserved Immediate financial benefit and a roadmap for him to slowlyr exit the company with an equity stake and a secure future.

I am excited to see what other instruments come from the partnership.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Eastman makes really good guitars. Bourgeois makes fantastic guitars. I can see this being a pretty cool partnership.


----------

